# Fall protection



## red_cedar (Mar 9, 2009)

Its an issue with roofing contractors. I feel particularly in the commercial sector due to visibility.We are pricing more commercial work lately and don't want to get fined.What are the steep roof requirements as everyone understands them.Can a personal fall arrest system cover the needs?



I should have looked around here first before I posted.


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

around here as long as you our hooked up with a safety line and 2x6 roof staging at bottom your good to go


I should've told ya to open your eyes and read more...


----------

